# Sons of Dorn...ugh...(spoilers)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hi everyone...

where do i fucking start... oh yeah, Chris Roberson either needs to stop, or needs to take a break and read Stephen King _On Writing_...

I'm quite confident this will be the last book we will see from Chris Roberson. After his mediocre attempt with Dawn of War II (which i couldn't even finish), i thought he would have made some headway with his second book, Sons of Dorn. Alas i had set my hopes too high...

Granted, if you are going to write a series of books, you need to start at the beginning of somewhere. However, i think he may have spread himself too thin by having us follow three main characters throughout the book. 

At the beginning of the story, Chris introduces us to Captain Taelos of the Imperial Fists, newly appointed leader of 10th Company. Already wracked with grief over the loss of marines under his command at some mysterious battle of Nimbosa. Basically he goes in front of Chapter Master of the Imperial Fists Vladimir Pugh and asks to go on a warrior pilgrimage. To spend the rest of his life giving war in the name of his primarch and Emperor. Pugh denies him this vestige of redemption, and instead demotes him from leading 2nd company to leading the scouts of 10th company. 

After this prologue, we are magically whisked away to...Delaware...wait, sorry, i love Wayne's World. lol 

We're introduced to three new characters. Jean-Robur du Queste, Zatori Zan, and Taloc s'Tonan. All on opposing sides of a war that is taking place down on a planet who's name i didn't take the time to recall for this writing.

anyways, to make a long long long long story marginally shorter, Zatori kills Taloc's father, du Queste kills Zatori's master, they get inducted as scouts into the chapter, and there are unsettled blood debts and grudges galore...

I'm not understating the fact that there is no action almost two thirds of the way through the entire book, but as i like to give the benefit of the doubt, am going to mention once again that this was supposed to be the first book in a series, so generally they start out slow as introductions morph into the actual story. I'm just surprised that he took so long to actually start to develop a story! Most of the book feels like a crappy written history of the Imperial Fists. The description of the "pain glove" is quite interesting though. 

I think Chris ought to take a two minute run in the pain glove to focus his thoughts a little more. 

I'm debating whether or not to actually finish this book. I might as well, since i bought it. however, just to let everyone know, its not until page 231 or chapter nine that any sort of action starts to happen.... seriously that's more than 2/3 of the way through the book. So i'm going to finish the book for the sake of completing something, but i want to hear everyone's thoughts on the book. did you enjoy it. are you just as disappointed as i am/was. And i mean everyone...everyone...

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree that he definitely focussed far too much on trying to establish the background on all of the characters.

The tension between them was far too reminiscent of Space Wolf, and I think he basically just took the fued from it and spread it to one more recruit.

I haven't finished it either, it's the only BL book I've ever attempted to read (apart from Dawn of War...C.S. Goto made me want to slash my own wrists) that I've actually had no problem putting down. I started it probably 2 weeks ago, read for a day, and haven't touched it since.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I completely agree with Boc it was exactly like space wolf only worse. I wouldnt say it was shite but ill give it the benefit of the doubt that it is leading up to the second book which should be much better. Im hoping this book was setting the scene for the next two.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I, for one, absolutely loved the book both for its revolving views and for the fact that it follows a different path rather than the: introduce characters, throw in action, throw in some development, more action, little more development, more action, etc.

The prologue sets us up for something that is apart from the story of the three main characters, in that not every marine is assigned to his position through honour or some great deed. Sometimes they have to atone for something or there is some grief that they need to get over. That, in my mind, was a brilliant move because it says a lot to put the future of the chapter in the hands of a captain who lost so many battle brothers.


As for the main body of the story, yeah it has some feeling of Space Wolf but in the end, its the only marine book to date that see's a chosen aspirant go through the stages to become a scout and then a space marine, and how there are some things that even all that train, that psycho-conditioning, and that learning cannot take away.

That it constantly shifted between three characters, yeah it could have been between two and been a little simpler. I personally felt that the three was a stronger choice though, as with three characters you can have three distinct personalities and do not have to run the risk of cramming one or two with to much.


My favorite part of the novel was, in fact, the drive of these characters, or at least the drives of Zatori and s'Tonan. The ending was particularly good for me, because by that point each of the three has, in some way, recognized that each of the other two has something hidden about them regarding one of the others; and by then not only have they noticed, but the captain even admit that it has not gone unnoticed.

That the hatred that drove them before had been forged into something more, and had slowly been turned into a strength, that made me very happy to see.



So there you go, I loved the book and am happy to be the one who stands alone against nay sayers who read through it, expecting one thing, and were dissapointed when they got something different. Son's of Dorn is an excellent change of pace compared to others and I eagerly look forward to more of Chris Roberson's work. (Though nothing having to do with dawn of war, I have not read any of them and I never plan to; playing the games is enough for me.)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I liked the book personally. I first had trouble with all the names. But I personally felt a little sad that many of the scouts got killed before the end. I feel one builds a relationship with the characters.

I also think that the three characters will be important to other books because they have been written in that "Heros of the Space Marines" book.


----------



## ulfson (Mar 27, 2010)

I felt that Sons of Dorn had a difficult start - it was almost as if Chris had to set the scene for two seperate stories, one crappy fantasy story, the other a not half bad sci fi. I really wanted to see the scouts in action, and I think that the constant reinforcing of the characters hatred for each other wasn't necessary (the dialogue for the first half of the book was revolved around - Zatori is all like "I hate that du Queste guy", and Taloc was all like "I Hate that Zatori guy" while du Queste is all like "What up?").

However, when the action begins for the scouts it gets MUCH better. Apart from the initial contact with the Screaming Blades (a small number of scouts take on over a thousand infantry? C'mon, even Space Marines would have a hard time of that) the actual defence of the mountain stronghold was very well done - especially the when the Noise Marines attack their main entry (sonic weapons are ouchie).

It is nice at the end when all three scouts (now full battle brothers) receive their old swords from the start of the book; if a little obvious, and I have a feeling with all of this story setting out the way the next book will be far better. Chris Robertson writes action well, be he needs to work more on fluid character development.

I'd give the book a 6/10, and I have a good feeling about the next book in the series...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's my review of Sons of Bi...Dorn on bscreview.com

http://www.bscreview.com/2010/01/sons-of-dorn-by-chris-roberson-review/

It really was a major disappointment.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Another major problem that i had with the story, is that Chris Roberson skips an entire undertaking. He ends part 2 with twelve neophytes stepping forward and accepting their role as scouts. then segue four pages and the start of chapter seven and part three...we've skipped 4 years and an entire undertaking! WTF!?! 

Also his sense of overused foreboding drives me nuts...



> Pg. 99
> Later in the weeks and months to come when he would think back to those first waking moments onboard the _Capulus_, when he imagined that he would soon see the last of pain, Jean-Robur could do nothing but laugh ruefully at his naivete. He did not even dream in those early hours that the pain was only _beginning_.


and then later...



> Pgs. 133-134
> Surely Jean-Robur was convinced, he would breeze through whatever examinations and initiations awaited them. And in short order he would be a proud member of the Imperial Fists, with all of the rights and privileges appertaining thereto, without any unnecessary pain or hardship.
> That was what Jean-Robur believed. He would soon learn, however, to his dismay and disappointment, that he was entirely wrong.


Roberson does this about 6-10 more times in the book, however those are the only two that i cared to show you. Its overdone. We are aware that there are more hardships, that is simply life. No need to throw it in our face so...many...times...

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I also liked the book, although I must confess that I had expected a little more from it. 
The characters were ok and I did get the feeling I was actually "on board with the imperial fists".
Sometimes the pace slowed to a grinding halt, but the action in the end was very welcome...even though a bit predictable.

The sons of Dorn are not the most "entertaining" Astartes around, but I feel there certainly is stuff that can be written about them and make it interesting.

I rate this book 7 out of 10.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I completely agree CP, there were parts that were comical in his "OH SHIT DON'T WORRY SOMETHING WORSE IS GOING TO HAPPEN!"

I think the "undertaking" that you're talking about happened in the short story, Gauntlet Run, in Heroes of the Space Marines. I could be wrong, as I'm doing this off the top of my head rather than actually looking it back up.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Towards the end wasn't bad, once the scouts actually start doing things. The biggest problem I had with the book was the incorporation of pseudo-East Asian philosophy into the Imperial Fists chapter. I understand that there hasn't been tons written about them, but the whole sword thing just felt weird and forced to me, as did the warrior pilgrimage upon which Captain Taelos wanted to embark. I just didn't enjoy that element.

That being said, I was disappointed with the ending (since this thread says spoilers, I am going to spoil the ending) where the scouts all become marines. I really wanted the series to be about scouts doing scout things, not just another marine series. I doubt I will pick up the next book (if there is a next book.)

Thanks,
Howard


----------

